
Shared Components Across Multiple Laravel/Lumen Micro-Services - philippz
https://medium.com/@stomt/shared-components-across-multiple-laravel-lumen-micro-services-44ebee128fa1#.rao5hhryd
======
philippz
Feel free to ask questions and give feedback on our approach.

